# Man strangled by pet snake



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Bad snake!

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...led-by-pet-snake/story-e6frf7jx-1225878320068


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: No citations or charges are planned, Mr Polikov said, as it appears no laws were broken.

So who would they cite, anyway, the snake or the dead guy?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

My pet crocodile..."Mr. Muncher" would never do that to me.....Who wants a cobra?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

What'd my old preacher say? "While you think you're taming the snake to trust you, the snake is training its prey to trust it." Something like that...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wasn't it Kaa the snake in Jungle Book that sang, "Trust in me" as it hypnotized it's prey.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I could make some snide politcal remark about the video, but I won't....but can you hear my thoughts??


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Still, it seems like the friend could have been a little more helpful.


----------

